# My cat is throwing and being lethargic.



## Miya07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just the past two days ago, my indoor cat Miya has been acting lethargic and throwing up this yellowish, greenish liquid. It has very little hair in the liquid and contains no food at all. We recently had some family members over and so I haven't been able to pay too much attention to her to see if she's been eating or going to the bathroom. We also have another indoor cat so its hard to see which is doing what. 

Miya is usually extremely playful but she does tend to get a little stressed when we have family over so it could be that but i doubt it. The family has just left today but she is still acting tired and unplayful, and continues to vomit occasionally. 

Another odd behavior is that she has been hanging around her water bowl but she does not drink from what I can tell - she just sits by it and even sometimes goes to sleep beside it. She's never done this before. 

Also, we take care of these two outside cats. We've recently taken in the one outside cat because we're getting ready to fix him and so don't want him to wander far off. Turns out, he has gotten worms while he's been away outside (vet said probably roundworm) and he too has been throwing up, but not the same vomit as Miya. He was actually throwing up the worms. Is it possible that she has contracted the worms? We keep them completely separated and the outside and inside cats never come into contact with one another, nor share a litterbox/food/water.

If anyone can shed some insight in what's going on before we go bring her to the vet, I would be extremely appreciative.

Thank You!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome and I'm sorry Miya isn't feeling well. From the sounds of your description, Miya is very, very ill and I would take her to a vet right away. Possibly even an emergency vet tonight, that is how sick she sounds to me. Her catching worms from one of the other cats would not make her vomit green, be lethargic or desire-but-not-drink water. She sounds very sick, indeed. 
The problem with cats is they are so small that when something goes wrong, it can go spectacularly wrong and a small problem can become life-threatening very quickly in such a small body. I urge you to take her to see a veterinarian right away.
Please let us know how she does,
Heidi


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I agree with Heidi, from your description, Miya is a very sick kitty. Since this has been going on for two days, the "wait and see" time is well past, I would not wait till tomorrow, I would go to an emergency vet tonight.


----------



## Miya07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Update

Just got back from the Vet today. My little Miya had blood work done and thankfully tested negative for Feline Leukemia. She also had X-rays done and all her organs looked fine. There was no visible blockage or anything. There is some feces inside of her and we were told that she has lots of gas inside too. 

Her white blood cell count was high, meaning she's fighting off some kind of virus or infection. Since she's not spayed (and soon will be once she's hopefully healthy) the doc said it could be a uterus infection or some kind of "stomach virus" or she might have something inside her stomach/intestines that they are unable to see. 

She was severely dehydrated so they gave her fluids. She also had an Anti-Nausea shot and her first dose of antibiotics. She said if she stays the same or gets worse to bring her immediately in tomorrow or Friday, and that we really need to try and get some food into her. If she does not eat/gets worse/and or stays the same that they may need to do an emergency spay and "exploratory surgery" <Scary stuff 

I failed to mention in the original post that this all began a day or two after her heat cycle which makes the uterus infection most likely.

So we got home, i brought Miya into my room, gave her fresh dry food and water and sadly she's still doing the same behavior. She goes up to the food and water as if she's dying to have some but just stares at it and hunches beside them. She also does this odd little thing where she flicks her tongue out of her mouth as if she is trying to get a bad taste out of her mouth. Does she still have the awful taste of bile in her mouth? 

Anyway, I'm gonna keep a close eye on her tonight and into tomorrow. She's probably exhausted from today's ordeal. 

Thanks for all the comments, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad you got her to the vet. The tongue flicking is probably a sign that she's still nauseous. Even with the anti nausea medicine, if you don't get food into her she's only going to become more nauseous, you need to break the cycle. So, it sounds like you need to assist feed her. First of all, I would get her wet food...it will help significantly to help keep her hydrated. Most cats can't resist Fancy Feast or even some meat only baby food. I would try smearing a little food on mouth to kind of "prime" her. If that doesn't work, then you'll need to syringe feed her with some watered down wet food or baby food. Wrapping her in a towel like a burrito will help keep her from squirming and clawing and will also catch some of the mess usually involved in this process.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, your poor kitty, and poor worried you! atback 
If you have to syringe feed her wet food, the vet has canned foods (_Hills a/d or Eukanuba Max-Calorie_) specially blended to be very fine to mix with some water and flow easily through a needle-less syringe. Squirt in small amounts at a time and I recommend doing this in an area that is easy to clean, because if she shakes her head, some of that food will fly around.

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes for your kitty_*


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

To do "assist feeding" you can get an oral syringe at almost any pharmacy. Be sure you don't squirt down her throat!


----------



## Miya07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Before assist feeding her I first tried giving her little bits of the honey ham that she loves so much. She attempted to nibble but quickly did the tongue licking thing. I then tried giver her some Chicken baby food. She licked it but then did not seem interested, so i would simply dab a little bit on my finger at a time and press it against her nose where she would then lick it off. 

Then we decided to get the big guns out and force feed her the baby food with a syringe. We were successful in getting 10ccs worth of food into her and she does seem to be a little better, the fluids from the vet also seem to be helping.

Right now she's on my bed sleeping peacfully, but we're thinking of giving her another 10ccs before we go to bed. Additionally, she has not puked up the first 10ccs.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is very good news that she is keeping it down. Please keep us updated, we're all pulling for y'all to make it through this..


----------



## Miya07 (Feb 18, 2009)

Miya seems to be doing A LOT better. She's was basically her old self again today, purring, playing, hunting birds at the window, and meowing again too. For most of the day she again was not eating or drinking, but by nightfall she began to nibble on a few pieces of dry food on her own. <You should of seen my face!> 

She hasn't thrown up anything either!

But we still did some force feeding to get the antibiotic into her, but if she's able to eat and drink on her own then we'll stop force feeding her and just continue the antibiotic. 

We think we're gonna stop the Anti-nausea pill, she really really did not like that pill. I think it was too gritty for her, I should of probably mixed it in with the baby food. If the vet says its ok then we'll probably just skip the pill altogether. 

At the moment, she is sleeping on my bed. 

So lets see how well she's doing tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, this sounds like such promising good news! I'll tell the kitties here to keep their whiskers crossed that everything keeps progressing forward for your girl.
Heidi =^..^=


----------

